# Is this a good one?



## GreatCanadian (Feb 20, 2013)

Did a search for the model number and came up with nothing. So my question is, if you were going to spend 800 bucks on a snowblower, would this be a good choice. I am not spending 12 or 13 or 15 hundred, and cannot find a used Ariens in my area. This one is $1,000 with taxes and shipping as it is. Thanks for any advice any of you may offer.

GC


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello great canadian, welcome to SBF. which ariens are you looking to get, you forgot to tell us


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. If you're handy with tools, there are many good used machines that with a little work can provide decades of additional service.
A good refurbished machine around here typically will go for a range of $300-$400 for a large engine machine. You can find higher priced machines but typically those are the newest ones that the sells have alot of $$ in and looks like they're trying to get their money back out of.


----------



## GreatCanadian (Feb 20, 2013)

Oh shoot! Forgot the link! Here it is!!

Compact 24 Inch 2-Stage Sno-Thro Snowblower Home Depot Canada


----------



## GreatCanadian (Feb 20, 2013)

So, the shopping has ended and I pick up my snowblower at lunchtime today. NOTHING really in stock here where I live, and the only one I could get is the Ariens Platinum 30. I'm ok with that, except for the reviews I have read on the Automatic Traction Control. I and finding that many are NOT happy with that. How about you guys? Is it as bad as I am thinking???


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I have never used the new ones, but I bet it will be good to you. Gas her up and drive her around in circles in your driveway and then tell us how you like it.


----------



## GreatCanadian (Feb 20, 2013)

Well I have used my Platinum 30 a couple of times since I purchased it on Thursday. Got to say, lots of guts, and doesn't bog down in the damp stuff, but I am NOT a fan of the ATC. My neighbor repairs snowblowers, and had an Ariens 24 inch in for repair (wasn't throwing snow any distance). All we did was adjust the belt, and tested it out on the road where there was about 4 to 5 inches of slush. Performed perfectly. Tried the same with mine, and it threw awesome, but I did nothing but fight with the blower to keep it in a straight line. I had a heck of a workout clearing my driveway. My father-in-law went shopping for a blower Saturday. I went with him. I convinced him to get the Deluxe 28 instead of the Platinum. ATC would give him a heart attack. If there was a way to make it a solid axle I would. Then at least I would only have to fight with it on turns!


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Atc*

I've not used one with ATC so this is just some throughts on my part. If I understand it correctly, it's supposed to act like a trucks limited-slip-differential in that when one wheel slips it applies power to the opposite wheel.

If that premise is correct then limiting slipping would reduce or eliminate your issue. I'm wondering if a set of tire chains might eliminate your issue? Just a thought.


----------



## GreatCanadian (Feb 20, 2013)

I was thinking the exact same thing this morning (great minds think alike, or fools seldom differ - pick your choice!!). I am thinking it works just as you described, and a set of chains might make some improvement. Hopefully someone who has used this machine with chains will chime in soon. If not I may post another thread. Thanks for your input.

GC


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Chains*

IIRC this may be the place I bought a set of chains for a friends blower:
Garden Tractors Tire Chains

they fit OK and no complaints so far.


----------



## GreatCanadian (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks for the link. I will definitely check that out.


----------

